# Elsa Hosk - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (11x) Update



## Mandalorianer (13 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

*Update x6 HQ/UHQ*



 

 

 


 

 

​
Thx The Elder


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

vielen dank dafür.


----------



## Q (14 Nov. 2013)

die Backstage-Bilder gefallen mir fast  besser als die der Show  :thx:


----------



## Erikjo (18 Nov. 2013)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen! Top Bilder


----------



## akaltin (3 Dez. 2013)

Noch nix von ihr gehört, aber die Bilder können sich sehen lassen


----------



## karsten0264 (22 Dez. 2013)

Dankeschön.


----------

